# Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!



## Andal (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab heute eine neue Fuhre Jigköpfe einsortiert und in die Box mal richtig Ordnung gebracht. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich aus purem Übermut und weil eh Zeit war, mal die Gewichte mit der Feinwaage nachgewogen.

Nicht ein einziges Stück erreichte das Nenngewicht. Ganz egal ob VMC, Owner, oder NoName. überall fehlte im Schnitt 0,25 gr. auf den angegebenen Wert, inklusive Haken. 

Jetzt ist es wirklich nicht so, dass mich dieses fehlende viertel Gramm in Not bringt. Aber wenn man sich das mal hochrechnet, was so verkauft wird und eine Tonne Blei heute einen Börsenpreis 1.718 USD hatte, dann kommt da für die Bleigießer schon ein hübsches Zubrot zusammen, welches wir ihnen finanzieren.


----------



## Bleizange (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Ist denn deine Waage geeicht?


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Ist deine Waage denn auch geeicht? :q

Heutzutage wird man doch fast überall besxxn ,egal was,wo 
gekauft oder repariert wird.
Allerdings wäre ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen meine Jigköpfe auf eine Goldwaage zu legen.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen meine Jigköpfe auf eine Goldwaage zu legen.


Also wer seine Jigköpfe nicht auf 0,01g genau auswiegt und die *exakt passende* Spinne resp. UL Stengelchen resp. Finesse Flitsche oder passende JDM-Leichtspinnrute verwendet, der ist doch gar nicht richtig on vogue ... :q :q


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Angeregt von diesem Thread hab ich eben mal meine Jigköpfe stichprobenweise gewogen, alle mindestens 0,35 Gramm über dem versprochenen Gewicht. Wo hast du denn die Jigköpfe bestellt?


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Ich benutze nur noch Schraubköpfe.
Hast du deine Waage mal überprüft?
1 Euro Münze = 7,5g


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

:vik::vik::vik:



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Angeregt von diesem Thread hab ich eben mal meine Jigköpfe stichprobenweise gewogen, alle mindestens 0,35 Gramm über dem versprochenen Gewicht. Wo hast du denn die Jigköpfe bestellt?



Du hast die Waage vom Metzger gekauft und Andal vom Schrotthändler?  hahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Wieg mal mehrere Euro-Münzen nach - viel Spaß! :m

als Grundreferenz ist sowas aber gar nicht schlecht! #6


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast die Waage vom Metzger gekauft und Andal vom Schrotthändler?  hahahahaaaaaaa



Ich hab das mit einer Sartorius BL310 nachgewogen die hat eine Standardabweichung von +-0,01g...


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Keine Sorge, die Waage stimmt schon und ich hab ja bereits geschrieben, dass es mit nicht um diesen Mückenschiss weniger geht. Aber vom Prinzip her finde ich es schon ein bisserl frech.


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Du hast die Waage vom Metzger gekauft



Eine Waage vom Metzger würde niemals weniger anzeigen, als drauf liegt, du Experte.


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit einer Sartorius BL310 nachgewogen die hat eine Standardabweichung von +-0,01g...



Und geeicht das gute Stück ?

Hoffentlich steht sie auch Topfeben |bigeyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Leben und Leben lassen:

                                        old school.








|wavey:


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und geeicht das gute Stück ?
> 
> Hoffentlich steht sie auch Topfeben |bigeyes


Wenn der Fußboden nicht schief ist müsste sie "Topfeben" gestanden haben..


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Wenn der Fußboden nicht schief ist müsste sie "Topfeben" gestanden haben..



Der is gut #6 :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Ich fürchte, Deine Entdeckung wird die Weltbörsen mehr erzittern lassen, als der VW-Abgaskram...... 

 Just my 2 pence.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

waren das 3 gr. Köppe?, dann wären 0,25 Abweichung ganz schön heftig


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Die kleinsten waren 5 gr.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

das ist trotzdem ganz schön heftig


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Eben weil es so affig wirkt, es mal nachzumessen, werden wir da ganz gut ausgesackelt. Oder hat schon mal wer nachgemessen, wie viel 200 m Schnur auf der Verkaufsspule wirklich sind? Wer zählt Würmer nach? Wer wiegt Maden und Futter?

Es tut ja keinem weh und genau deswegen wirds vermutlich auch weidlich ausgenützt.


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

je weniger blei desto umwelt.

ansonsten smile :m
"musstsu nehmen jig 20gr, sonste nixxe"
geht also auch mit weniger, ätsche...

und: ich wünscht ich hätt die zeit, jigs nachzuwiegen.

das waren meine cents.

also, ist ganz klar betrug. klag einfach.

zum trööt-titel: "_Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen_!"

bin hier nur reingeraten, weil ich angenommen habe es ging um frau doktor und die verbanditen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Habt ihr auch schon mal beim Bäcker ein als ein 1 KG-Brot deklariertes nachgewogen?
Ich habe ähnliches mal im Supermarkt bei abgepackten Beeren gemacht. Zum Schluss gab es eine riesige Zuschauermenge. Die ermittelten Gewichte waren zum großen Teil jenseits von Gut und Böse.
Der Hammer war aber: Die Waage war nicht mehr geeicht.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine Waage vom Metzger würde niemals weniger anzeigen, als drauf liegt, du Experte.



Bin ja auch nur in einer Metzgerei aufgewachsen 

Seine zeigt ja mehr an HAHAHAAA

Als "Experte" habe ich die Jigköpfe eh nie hergenommen.
Schmelz doch den ganzen Mist einfach ein und mach Schraubköpfe draus. 
Mehr sog i ned!


----------



## Allround-Angler (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

OT, aber naheliegend:
Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass ich als 12-Jähriger meine angeblich 0,30 mm Angelschnur nachgemesen habe.
Nur 0,29 mm|bigeyes, einfach unfassbar! Das ist jetzt natürlich ein etwas überzogenes Beispiel, aber die Angelbranche ist nicht durch genaue Angaben bekannt.

Wer am besten besch...st und lügt, verkauft leider am besten, z. B. bei Angelschnur. Nachmessen tut ja eh keiner...
Angelruten sind zu kurz, messt da auch mal nach, und zu schwer.


Solange es genug Nichtwissende gibt, gibt es auch praxisfremdes Gerät. Hauptsache, das "Design ist cool". 

Nun zum Thema:
Alles, was nach Gewicht verkauft wird sollte schon stimmen.
Man bezahlt für 100 g, kriegt aber nur 90 g oder weniger.
Aber ein Kollege hat ja auch mehr gekriegt.
Solange das Ganze mal nach oben mal nach unten abweicht und im Rahmen der Fertigungstoleranzen liegt, sollten wir damit leben können.
Mal sehen, was noch an Probewiegungen kommt.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Frechheit, dafür wird jetzt zurück beschixxen!
Ab sofort stellen wir bei jeder Gelegenheit unsere Fänge größer & schwerer dar.
Vorbei die Zeit, in der Angler die Glaubwürdigkeit in Person waren! |znaika:


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

regt mich nicht auf.
kein klapperstorch,
kein weihnachtsmann,
kei osterhas net,
ein "verband für angler"...

gibt wirklich schlimmeres als ein paar untergewichtige.
sag ich mal als übergwichtiger :m




kati48268 schrieb:


> Frechheit, dafür wird jetzt zurück beschixxen!...



aber bitte nicht morgens ab 5:00.
da penn ich und will auch frieden!


----------



## wowa777 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Naja, man sollte auch die Toleranzen mit einbeziehen... Ich weiß nicht genau wie diese betragen...


----------



## kati48268 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Sowieso seltsam wie der Bleipreis im Lauf des Jahres schwankt.
http://www.finanzen.net/rohstoffe/bleipreis
Wieso ist der ausgerechnet zur Zanderschonzeit am Höchsten? |kopfkrat

Das & Andals Entdeckung... ich wittere eine bleihaltige Verschwörung! |bigeyes

Bedenket:
"Mehr als das Gold hat das Blei die Welt verändert. 
Und mehr als das Blei in der Flinte das im Setzkasten."
(_Georg Christoph Lichtenberg; deutscher Physiker und Schriftsteller, * 01.07.1742,                                † 24.02.1799)_
(damals gab's noch keine Bleiköpfe, sonst hätte er die bestimmt auch erwähnt)


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

mein blei im hintern hat der welt so einiges erspart :m


----------



## Heiko112 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Das ist doch mal ne ansage.

 Hoffe das dein Angelgerätehändler die Preisschilder abmacht, und bei dir dann nach aktuellen Rohstoffpreisen abrechnet.
 Ach ja, zudem darf er dir dann die Zeit die er dafür benötigt in Rechnung stellen.

 Ich sehe das schon kommen das dann in der Meeresabteilung 
 der Börsennewsticker läuft, ihr wisst schon wofür.

 Drei Antworten weiter und wir sind wieder da, das der AMI an allen Schuld ist.


----------



## master030 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Haben nicht Jigköpfe in einer bestimmten Gewichtsklasse eh den gleichen Preis, z.b. 3/0 5-30 gramm erst mit steigendem Gewicht wird es dann teurer.

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich andere Angelegenheiten in der Angelindustrie schlimmer z. B.  Schnurangaben, Angaben auf manchen Ruten etc.


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sowieso seltsam wie der Bleipreis im Lauf des Jahres schwankt.
> http://www.finanzen.net/rohstoffe/bleipreis
> Wieso ist der ausgerechnet zur Zanderschonzeit am Höchsten? |kopfkrat


 
 Ihr habt alle schon mal beruflich LME-notierte Metalle / Metallsalze gehandelt, oder ?

 Ansonsten eine Gegenfrage zu Kati :

 Wieso ist der Benzinpreis am ersten Tag der Sommerferien so hoch |wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Ich denke, dass die AMIs dran schuld sind, wie immer!


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

das steuert Rotterdam,ist da noch Blei drin?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Was machen die 0,25 gr eigentlich an Wurfweite aus?

Oder um wie viel langsamer sinken die dann??

So, mal rein so praktisch gefragt............


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was machen die 0,25 gr eigentlich an Wurfweite aus?
> 
> Oder um wie viel langsamer sinken die dann??
> 
> So, mal rein so praktisch gefragt............


die Formel hat Einstein

			#*13*



gn8 nobbi


----------



## kati48268 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

LIVETICKER - aus wie immer gut informierter Quelle

+++
18:57 - Andals Posting

+++
19:37 - Uli Beyer ist bereits an Seite 4 seines Artikel _"Köderführung an nicht exaktes Bleikopfgewicht anpassen"_

+++
19:59 - wütender Anruf von Matze Koch in der F&F-Redaktion: er hat das Video Matzes Mätzchen Nr. 7338 _"Flexibel bleiben - Fehlendes Bleigewicht durch Popel auf dem Jigkopf ausgleichen"_ bereits abgedreht und besteht darauf, dass dieses vor Ulis Beitrag veröffentlicht wird

+++
20:07 - Thomas postet im Politikbereich, dass Frau Dr. die DAFV-Kasse geplündert und alle Beitrags-Erhöhungs-Gelder an Monsanto überwiesen hat ...und keiner kriegt es mit, weil alle im Blei-Skandal-Thread lesen

+++
21:11 - Matze Koch ist tot. Erschossen mit einer Bleikugel, die die Signatur "UB 10gr" eingeprägt hat

+++
21:17 - Andal berichtet aus der ostfriesischen Pathologie: die Kugel hatte aber nur 9,58gr 

+++
21:21 - Uli Beyer beteuert, er würde nie so fehlerhafte Kugeln verkaufen und kommt deswegen als Täter nicht in Frage

+++
... to be continued


----------



## Rosi (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Moin Andal, jetzt haste was angerichtet:vik:


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Andal, jetzt haste was angerichtet:vik:



Genau. Jetzt haben sie wieder ein Thema. Der Kacking-in-the-Fields Trööt schwächelt ja schon länger ab.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Ich Find es gut das du das schreibst .. ich wiege jeden gu fi und koder um es genau zu wissen  bin halt be klopp t hab keine Gold Waage aber meine Jig Köpfe kommen immer plus minus 1 Gramm an das angegebene Gewicht. . Also wenn ich nen 14 Gramm Kopf hab wiegt der auch mal 13,8 Gramm ... denk das iss ok


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Oder hat schon mal wer nachgemessen, wie viel 200 m Schnur auf der Verkaufsspule wirklich sind?


Ich, Ich :m
Mit meinem Tiefenmesser mach ich das beim umspulen sowieso, also bei kleiner 270m Spule je 2mal 135m aufspulen,
und siehe da: |bigeyes da fehlen immer gerne so 1.5 bis 2m ! 

Das ist voll der Beschiss :g |motz:


----------



## snofla (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Jose schrieb:


> zum trööt-titel: "_Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen_!"
> 
> bin hier nur reingeraten, weil ich angenommen habe es ging um frau doktor und die verbanditen.



Habe ich auch gedacht Jose  |bla:|bla:


----------



## rippi (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Jose schrieb:


> mein blei im hintern hat der welt so einiges erspart :m


Ich rate dringendst davon ab sich Pb anal einzuführen. Es wird dort zwar nur gering gelöst, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie das sich mit der bildenden PbCO₃ Schicht verhält, die könnte im Darmmillieu schon gelöst werden. Falls du trotzdem nicht davon absehen möchtest dir Metalle Rental einzuführen, so empfehle ich dir Ti.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was machen die 0,25 gr eigentlich an Wurfweite aus?
> 
> Oder um wie viel langsamer sinken die dann??
> 
> So, mal rein so praktisch gefragt............


Du kannst das annähernd durch die Gleichungen, die auch für den Schiefen Wurf gelten bestimmen. Wäre ich Physiker würde ich das schnell machen, aber Physik ist schieße. Die Begleitung ist aber leicht, wenn du von einer Beschleunigung a = 0 für die x-Richtung und a = g bzw. -g in x-Richtung verwendest und 2mal integrierst. Du weißt ja das a die Ableitung von v ist und v von s. Dann musst du nur noch den Abwurfwinkel mit einbeziehen. Ich glaube für x-Richtung dann sin und für y-Richtung cos, kann aber auch anders rum sein. Kann man trigonometrisch herleiten, müsste aber wie beschrieben sein. Ach ne gilt ja nur für Punktmassen. Blöde Physik


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Ja, so ungefähr, aber die Erdrotation hast hast du noch vergessen.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Hallo,

und denkt an die Thermik. Oder weiss jemand genaueres über den Einfluß der Thermik beim Wurf mit Gummifischen, ist er hier vernachlässigbar oder wie beim Angeln mit Wobblern von elementarer Bedeutung?

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Ich finde das Thema garnicht so abwegig...

Stellt euch mal folgendes Szenario vor: Eine Firma bestellt ihre Jigköpfe beim Inder (Ja, beim Inder, nicht mehr Chinamann...) und bezahlt diese ja auch. Klakuliert wurde auch der Rohstoffpreis und das Gewicht der Köpfe.

Der Hersteller in Indien muss das gleiche machen... 
Wenn nun jeder Jigkopf auch nur 1gr leichter ist als angegeben summiert sich das bei der Menge der in alle Welt verschickten Bleiköpfe um ein vielfaches.

Der Hersteller hat Geld kassiert für Material das es nicht gibt, hat Geld gespart beim Transport und so setzt sich das fort.
Der (Groß)händler hat Ware (bzw. Gewicht) bezahlt das es nicht gibt.

Bei in unserem Ländle hergestellten Wurst- und Brotwaren gibt es gesetzliche Regelungen wie schwer der Doseninhalt einer Wurstkonserve sein muss/darf, wie schwer der Brotrohling mind. sein muss usw.

Aber es gibt (meines Wissens nach) keinerlei Regelung wieviel Abweichung es beim angebenen Gewicht eines Bleikopfs geben darf.


----------



## Seele (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Natürlich sind die Bleigewichte nicht 100%ig genau. Das liegt an Legierung, Gießgenauigkeit, usw. Außerdem schreibt keine Sau auf seinen Bleikopf 43,5g, sondern 45. Außerdem kommen viele Bleiggewichte von den Amis die in Unzen verkaufen. So jetzt rechne das mal um, ich garantiere euch, es kommt eine krumme Zahl raus. 
Aber wenn das sich im Bereich von 5% bewegt, ist mir das ziemlich Schnuppe. 
Schlimmer finde ich da Tragkraft oder Durchmesserangaben bei Schüren. Da wird wirklich bewusst beschissen.

Btw: Habt ihr schon mal nachgemessen ob eure 20g Posen auch wirklich 20g tragen und nicht etwa 18,5


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Mein Tachometer im Auto zeigt auch zu wenig an. Ich verliere dadurch wertvolle Lebenszeit. Man kann sich über jeden scheixx aufregen.


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



zokker schrieb:


> Mein Tachometer im Auto zeigt auch zu wenig an. Ich verliere dadurch wertvolle Lebenszeit. Man kann sich über jeden scheixx aufregen.



MÖÖÖP, Nein der Tacho zeigt zu viel an. Du fährst in Wirklichkeit langsamer.
Deshalb überholst du auch alle rasend, wenn du per GPS Geschwindigkeitsmessung und eingestellte Tempomat fährst.

Mist, in meine Kaffeetasse passt nicht die angegebene Menge......#d|uhoh:


----------



## Shura (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Griechenland, Flüchtlingskriese, untergewichtige Bleiköpfe - was kommt als nächstes? :0


----------



## zandernase (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Und ich hatte letzten nen Fischkopfjig da war kein bisschen Fisch drinne... Wo soll das noch hinführen?


----------



## vermesser (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> LIVETICKER - aus wie immer gut informierter Quelle
> 
> +++
> 18:57 - Andals Posting
> ...



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Toll, jetzt ist der Monitor voll mit Kaffee!!!!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



zandernase schrieb:


> Und ich hatte letzten nen Fischkopfjig da war kein bisschen Fisch drinne... Wo soll das noch hinführen?



Oh mann, gut, dass du uns darauf aufmerksam machst. ich muss gleich mal meine Banana- und Football-Jigs kontrollieren. Nicht dass die mich da reingelegt haben :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



zokker schrieb:


> Mein Tachometer im Auto zeigt auch zu wenig an.



Wohl kaum..ausser du fährst eine Angleichungspflichtige(aber nicht durchgeführte[emoji6] ) Rad/Reifen Kombi.

Der Tacho wird und darf mehr anzeigen,weniger nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, die Waage stimmt schon und ich hab ja bereits geschrieben, dass es mit nicht um diesen Mückenschiss weniger geht. Aber vom Prinzip her finde ich es schon ein bisserl frech.



Kauf halt immer eine Gewichtsklasse höher. Kostet auch nicht mehr. Dann kannst du das den Herstellern mal so richtig zeigen!


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> MÖÖÖP, Nein der Tacho zeigt zu viel an. Du fährst in Wirklichkeit langsamer.
> |uhoh:



Ja, du hast natürlich recht. Hatte einen Denkfehler. Trotzdem geht mir, wenn ich nach Autotacho fahren sollte, Lebenszeit verloren. Und das auch noch ganz legal und im Zeitalter von GPS.


----------



## oldhesse (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Lustige Kommentare im Allgemeinen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Neuester Beschiss... 10 g Pose wiegt nur 3 g.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Viel schlimmer find ich persönlich die Größenangaben auf Angelklamotten, die sich irgendwie NIE mit meiner Wampe in Übereinstimmung bringen lassen..

Alles schweineeng..........................


----------



## WK1956 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer find ich persönlich die Größenangaben auf Angelklamotten, die sich irgendwie NIE mit meiner Wampe in Übereinstimmung bringen lassen..
> 
> Alles schweineeng..........................


wenn man 4XL braucht muß man auch dazu stehen und nicht 2 Nummern kleiner probieren.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Thomas, da hilft nur Eins: die Wampe anpassen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Nix isch - mehr erotische Nutzfläche, teuer angefressen..


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Thomas's Wampe

du brauchst nicht xxxxl sondern einen Schneider der am Bauch einen entsprechendenBogen schneidern kann. Ansonsten reicht dann  xxl.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Meine ungeeichte Waage zeigt auch immer 117 KG obwohl ich nur 90 wiege ;+


----------



## rippi (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja, so ungefähr, aber die Erdrotation hast hast du noch vergessen.


Wozu? 


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und denkt an die Thermik. Oder weiss jemand genaueres über den Einfluß der Thermik beim Wurf mit Gummifischen, ist er hier vernachlässigbar oder wie beim Angeln mit Wobblern von elementarer Bedeutung?
> 
> ...


 Ja das ist eine sehr interessante Frage, allerdings meinst du nicht Thermik sondern Reibung. Also denke ich mal. Oder meinst du den Auftrieb des Ködern in der Luft. Das lässt sich dann ja als infinitesimal kleine Kraft von mg abziehen. Ist aber denke ich zu vernachlässigen. Reibung wäre aber durchaus mit einbeziehbar.


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer find ich persönlich die Größenangaben auf Angelklamotten, die sich irgendwie NIE mit meiner Wampe in Übereinstimmung bringen lassen..
> 
> Alles schweineeng..........................



XL ist keine Kleidergröße für erwachsene Männer. Das ist ein Hilferuf an die Welthungerhilfe! :m


----------



## Cormoraner (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

@ Andal:
Verdammt, wird wieder Zeit für Essenspakete nach Berlin! Bin schon bei Größe M angekommen! |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Hier werden Sie geholfen...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=285760  :vik:


----------



## bombe20 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

@thomas
der moderne angler präsentiert sich körperbetont am wasser. zweckmäßigkeit und funktionalität der bekeidung wird doch eh überbewertet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Richtig beschissen wird nur, wer direkt unter einer Kormoran-Großkolonie ansitzt.

Falls gar kollektiv/plakativ, ist anschließend dauerhaft das Schlagwort "die Guanoiker" im Umlauf.


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Gleicht sich doch alles wieder aus.Dafür bekommen wir bei Ruten mehr Gewicht als angegeben:q.


----------



## zandertex (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

habt ihr eure rute(n)mal nachgemessen?die fehlenden cm macht selbst die beste technik nicht wieder gut.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



zandertex schrieb:


> habt ihr eure rute(n)mal nachgemessen?die fehlenden cm macht selbst die beste technik nicht wieder gut.:q


Kommt auf die Länge an, fehlende cm fallen bei 25cm mehr ins Gewicht als bei 360cm


----------



## thanatos (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

man kann alles ins lächerliche ziehen ,ok Andals wiegen der Jigköpfe
naja der fehlende Fliegenschiß drauf gesc.....
Naja Jigköpfe da ist ja der Haken und vielleicht ist ja nur der Lack zu
leicht.Wenn wir Krümel kacken dann aber richtig kleine.Habe nun mal meine Schachtel Bleie genommen und mal ne Probe auf der Briefwaage genommen -nicht ein war schwerer als angegeben!
Also die Laborwaage justiert und mal die Sache etwas genauer gewogen
hier einige Ergebnisse von 55 g Bleien-53 g,52 g,52 g 51 g das 40 g Blei hat auch nur 37 g gewogen .Bei den Abweichungen sieht man doch das da echt Beschiß vorliegt es weicht nicht ein einziges mal zu Gunsten des 
Endverbauchers aus.


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

OHA...

wie stehen denn jetze die superprofis da mit ihren tipps wie "... nimmst du 12 gr, mehr bringt nix, weniger gar nix. ich sagen dich, 12gr, äscht..."

dumm, würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

In so einem Anglerleben blecht der Angler für hübsch reichlich Sachen, die er nie zu Gesicht bekommt. Liebe Indutrie, das ist kein feiner Zug!


----------



## Seifert (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Meine ungeeichte Waage zeigt auch immer 117 KG obwohl ich nur 90 wiege ;+



Meine zeigt 103 kg an -aber nur,weil ick innen hohl bin.....


----------



## rippi (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Apropos, waren das eigentlich benutzte Jigköpfe?


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

No na... bin i deppat!?  Waren natürlich neue!


----------



## Promachos (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, die Waage stimmt schon und ich hab ja bereits geschrieben, dass es mit nicht um diesen Mückenschiss weniger geht. Aber vom Prinzip her finde ich es schon ein bisserl frech.



Hallo Andal!

Du bzw. ich bzw. jeder, der hier mitliest: Bescheißt nicht jeder von uns in irgendeinem Bereich (Steuer, Arbeitszeit, Arbeitsleistung...)?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Mozartkugel (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Meine ungeeichte Waage zeigt auch immer 117 KG obwohl ich nur 90 wiege ;+



So ist es. Meiner Waage vertraue ich schon lange nicht mehr. Gefühlt wiege ich 80kg und damit bin ich zurfieden. :m


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Andal!
> 
> Du bzw. ich bzw. jeder, der hier mitliest: Bescheißt nicht jeder von uns in irgendeinem Bereich (Steuer, Arbeitszeit, Arbeitsleistung...)?
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Na klar. Aber wir bekommen es ja auch laufend vorgeworfen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Na klar. Aber wir bekommen es ja auch laufend vorgeworfen.


wenn´s dann aber mal wirklich überprüft wird, wie du mit deinen bleiköpfen, sind lange gesichter angesagt, angeschi**en bleiben wir trotzdem.

bei uns haben sie nämlich auch mal versucht mit stempelkarten unserer faulheit und verpissermentalität auf die schliche zu kommen, ende vom lied, rein rechnerisch hatten 19 mitarbeiter in drei monaten 513 überstunden angesammelt.
wurden auch nie viel worte drüber verloren und die karten kamen vermutlich in den schredder.


----------



## Purist (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Ich bin nicht der Ansicht, dass ausgerechnet Bleischummelei der große Beschiss bei unserem Hobby ist. Da wird an vielen Stellen deutlich tiefer in tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen, nur nehmen das erstaunlich viele hin, obwohl sie es merken könnten.


----------



## Allround-Angler (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Ansicht, dass ausgerechnet Bleischummelei der große Beschiss bei unserem Hobby ist. Da wird an vielen Stellen deutlich tiefer in tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen, nur nehmen das erstaunlich viele hin, obwohl sie es merken könnten.



Finde ich auch.
Da werden von namhaften Herstellern Sachen angeboten, die gar nicht geeignet sind bzw. funktionieren.
Was mich wundert: Es gibt ja so viele Teamangler.
Wenn auch nur einer von denen Ahnung hätte, dürften bestimmte Sachen erst gar nicht in den Handel kommen|kopfkrat.
Oder müssen die Teamangler nur verkaufen, was Ihnen vorgesetzt wird?
Oder gibt es genügend Mitmenschen, die ein Produkt einfach nur "cool" finden und es kaufen?


----------



## wilhelm (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Allround-Angler schon mal davon gehört?
 " Dessen Brot ich fresse dessen Lied ich singe"

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Beißt man die Hand, die einen füttert?


----------



## Allround-Angler (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Ja, ist schon klar|supergri.
Nur ab einem gewisen Grad macht man sich als Teamangler und auch als Firma doch etwas unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Purist (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Beißt man die Hand, die einen füttert?



Wenn einen die Hand als Vollpfosten inszeniert, einen unglaubwürdig macht, warum nicht? 

Das muss man aber auch auf die Unternehmen selber beziehen, wobei eher der Eindruck  aufkommt, dass es in der Branche  inzwischen zum guten Ton gehört, bei alledem mitzumachen anstatt der ehrlicheren Weg zu wählen, den die  Endkunden dann wirklich zu schätzen lernen. Teamangler braucht es dafür nicht wirklich, Marken erwerben sich einen guten Ruf durch  hohe Qualität, dazu passenden (nicht überzogenen) Preisen und so etwas wie Traditionsbewusstsein. Letzteres ist oftmals gar nicht mehr vorhanden, die Qualität hat gelitten und von den hohen Preisen wollen schließlich auch noch Teamangler durchgefüttert werden.


----------



## angler1996 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

"jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf, er weiß es nur noch nicht"

 alter Verkäuferspruch|supergri


----------



## wowa777 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Ich geh jetzt am Rhein blei suchen! Bis später


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



> bei alledem mitzumachen anstatt der ehrlicheren Weg zu wählen, den die  Endkunden dann wirklich zu schätzen lernen.


Machen die Endkunden nicht - zumindest nicht in wirtschaftlich relevantem Maß.

Ansonsten würden z. B. die "Geflechtsphantasien" oder Klapperplasteschrott im angeblichen "Hightech-Raumschiff-Gewande" gar nicht funktionieren

--> Glauben/Nachbeten statt Denken plus bzw. = Bedienen von verschieden gearteten Eitelkeiten. Es geht nicht um den Kern einer Sache, sondern um deren Verpackung.

Geh' nicht von Dir und Deinem Differenzierungs-/Reflexionsvermögen und Deinem Anspruch an ein P-L-V (das diesen Namen verdient hat) aus.

--> Der Großteil aller Käufer tickt (leider!) vollkommen anders.

Sieht man ja bereits massenhaft anhand von vielen Threads/Anfragen hier im Board - da wird sehr oft auf Dinge Wert gelegt, die es nicht mal ansatzweise wert sind, dass darauf Wert gelegt wird (weil es sich um völlig irrelevante Oberflächlichkeiten handelt). 

Andernfalls würde sich das kein einziger Hersteller trauen, weil er innerhalb kürzester Zeit weg vom Fenster wäre.

An den paar Andersdenkenden ist kein Geld zu verdienen, das sind schlechte Kunden - ein Mix aus intelligent + kritisch + trend-/designignorierend + qualitätsbewusst ist der Feind jedes Massenabsatzes.

Denn der funktioniert nur, wenn ein Heer von nichtnachdenkenden, leicht zu manipulierenden Modernseinwollern möglichst alle Vorgaben unreflektiert schluckt.

Zudem sollen viele Sachen ja auch möglichst zeitnah wieder kaputtgehen - damit brav Nachschub gekauft wird.

Deshalb läuft IMO z. B. auch die Black Arc aus - die hält einfach viel zu lange (bzw. viel zu viel aus) für viel zu wenig Geld.

Mit etwas Pflege machts so ein Teil jahre- oder gar jahrzehntelang. Das ist nicht erwünscht.

Drum sollte man sich IMO jetzt noch nach Möglichkeit mit solcherlei Dingen bevorraten, bevor es so etwas irgendwann gar nicht mehr bzw. nur noch zu absoluten, gezielt abschreckenden  Mondpreisen als "Ultra-Highend" gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> da wird sehr oft auf Dinge Wert gelegt, die es nicht mal ansatzweise wert sind, dass darauf Wert gelegt wird (weil es sich um völlig irrelevante Oberflächlichkeiten handelt).


Die es DIR nicht wert sind - anderen ja scheinbar in genügend großer Zahl..

Jedem Dierchen sein Bläsierchen und mir mein Bierchen...

Das Schöne:
Es gibt wirklich für (fast) jeden Anspruch geeignetes Gerät - keiner wird ja zum Kauf von irgendwas gezwungen....

Ist wie mit der Ehe:
Rational betrachtet gibts keinen (vernünftigen) Grund für Männer zu heiraten - trotzdem finden Frauen immer wieder in jeder Generation genügend Opfer..
:q:q
Und auch jeder weiss, dass selten gehalten wird, was vor der Ehe versprochen wird..

Heiraten muss auch keiner und trotzdem wirds gemacht..

So what?


----------



## Andal (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Bei der Ehe wird aber genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung mit dem Gewicht gemauschelt. Aus dem zierlichen Rehlein wird da sehr oft binnen kürzester Frist eine feiste Elchkuh! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

:q:q:q

Spiegel geguckt?

Ich schon - Gewicht meint ich daher nicht..
:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Mein Kessel ist vorher und nachher gleich gewesen...


----------



## oldhesse (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Jedes Rippchelsche hat sei Geschmäckelsche, jedes Dippsche hat sei Deckelsche- doch du, doch du Du bist für mich...

So als Hesse fällt mir das immer gern mal wieder ein


----------



## Promachos (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Na klar. Aber wir bekommen es ja auch laufend vorgeworfen.



Hallo!

Ehrlich? Von wem?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Andal (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Probiers in deinem Job doch einfach mal aus.


----------



## Promachos (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Probiers in deinem Job doch einfach mal aus.



Hab ich schon#6:m:vik:.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## zokker (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Denn der funktioniert nur, wenn ein Heer von nichtnachdenkenden, leicht zu manipulierenden Modernseinwollern möglichst alle Vorgaben unreflektiert schluckt.


#6#6#6#6#6
So sieht es aus, nicht nur bei Angelgerödel.


----------



## Purist (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Zudem sollen viele Sachen ja auch möglichst zeitnah wieder kaputtgehen - damit brav Nachschub gekauft wird.
> 
> Deshalb läuft IMO z. B. auch die Black Arc aus - die hält einfach viel zu lange (bzw. viel zu viel aus) für viel zu wenig Geld.



Wie konnte es in der Vergangenheit passieren, das mehrere Anglergenerationen mit den gleichen Rollen unterwegs waren? Gut, damals gehörten die Unternehmen noch keinen Investoren, die auf maximale Rendite schwörten und der gute Ruf wurde nicht durch Werbung und Marketing von Teamanglern produziert, sondern durch gute Erfahrung der Kunden mit den Produkten.

Einerseits stimmt es was Thomas sagt, wir haben noch Auswahl, die Suche nach langlebigem Equipment ist trotzdem die Wahl zwischen sehr wenigen zu einer unüberschaubaren Masse.  Die guten Angelrollen kann man an einer Hand abzählen, bei denen P/L  stimmen und die  man  bei etwas Pflege jahrzehntelang Nutzen kann. Bei Kleinkram muss man nervender Weise im Ausland ordern, um nicht in den Genuss renditeorientierter Preisgestaltung kommen zu müssen.


----------



## Bleizange (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Ansicht, dass ausgerechnet Bleischummelei der große Beschiss bei unserem Hobby ist. Da wird an vielen Stellen deutlich tiefer in tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen, nur nehmen das erstaunlich viele hin, obwohl sie es merken könnten.



Nenne mal bitte ein paar Beispiele. Natürlich ohne die Herstellernamen.


----------



## thanatos (2. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Nenne mal bitte ein paar Beispiele. Natürlich ohne die Herstellernamen.



|uhoh: bei allem (nicht nur beim Angelkram) wo ein großkotziger
    Markenname draufsteht und am Strichcode Made in 
                  :q:q:q:q *PRC :q:q:q:q*


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Schon mal die gehypten Großgummis in Badeschlappenformat gekauft? 

30-40 Taler für so'n Fuddelkram?
Wenns denn ne besonders aufwändig gebundene Fliege/Streamer wäre würde ich es noch verstehen #d

Oder die eine oder andere "Markenschnur".....Brrrr! (Ich meine aber jetzt nicht alle)


----------



## Lajos1 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Hallo,

oder Rollen fürs Fliegenfischen, da kann man locker 200 - 400 Euro für eine Rolle hinblättern (ich meine keine Anti-Reverse und keine Dual-Mode). Das sind ganz einfach konstruierte Rollen. Die Hälfte davon macht wahrscheinlich (wie thanatos schon schrieb) der Markenname aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Purist (2. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Nenne mal bitte ein paar Beispiele. Natürlich ohne die Herstellernamen.



Angefangen beim überteuerten Marken und Made in Japanfetisch, über Angelschnurdickicht bis zu den neumodischen Verpackungen, in denen Kleinkram noch nicht einmal mehr im Dutzend steckt. Bei so Dingen wie Zangen, Waagen oder auch Posen wird einem ganz schlecht, wenn man sich nur etwas mit den Preisen auseinandersetzt, für die man das Zeug in Asien per Post ordern kann.
Von Rollen will ich nicht zum x-ten mal anfangen, aber bei Ruten sieht's vermutlich häufig ähnlich aus, dass ein und derselbe Blank x-fach von unterschiedlichen Marken im Handel ist und die Ruten alle aus der gleichen Fabrik kommen.
Aber wie schon gesagt, man kann seine Qualität noch finden, auch wenn es sehr umständlich ist, trotz Internet und globalem Einkaufen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Nenne mal bitte ein paar Beispiele. Natürlich ohne die Herstellernamen.



Fangen wir mal mit extrem teueren Hochleistungsgeflechtschnüren an... Was da für Preise für einen Kuppen Mist bezahlt werden ist nicht mehr feierlich.
Mag ja sein das die im Freiwasser bei Teamanglern funktionieren, aber im harten Alltag tun sie es nicht.

Weiter gehts mit Karpfenhaken. Kaum einer von den Spezi`s weiß das "Mustad" nicht umsonst der Weltgrößte Hakenhersteller ist und warum...

Da werden Haken von der Firma mit dem "C" als Schrott abgetan (obwohl Made in Japan) und die Haken von der Firma mit dem "K" sind ja soooo viel besser.
Nur hört man immer wieder das die "K"-Haken brechen oder aufbiegen. Und das oftmals genau dann wenn ein paar Haken von der Firma "F" auch mal wieder mürbe sind.

Komisch, oder?

Da werden Rollen für ~60€ verkauft, die eigentlich nichts anderes sind wie die für 40€, die haben nur eine andere Farbe.

Ich könnte endlos so weiter machen...


----------



## Bleizange (3. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



Purist schrieb:


> aber bei Ruten sieht's vermutlich häufig ähnlich aus, dass ein und derselbe Blank x-fach von unterschiedlichen Marken im Handel ist und die Ruten alle aus der gleichen Fabrik kommen.




Ich bin mal so dreist und behaupte das es so ist. Komme ursprünglich aus dem Radsport und da ist es ein offenes Geheimnis, dass Fahrradrahmen mit großer Mehrheit nicht nur aus Asien kommen, sondern verschiedene Hersteller in der(n) gleichen Carbon-Bude(n) fertigen lassen. Wird bei den Blanks nicht anders sein, da Handarbeit in Deutschland fast nicht mehr zu bezahlen ist bzw. keiner bezahlen will und kann.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. November 2015)

Alte (braune) Shimano Beastmaster und DAM Effzett SLR...
Haltet die mal nebeneinander ;-)


----------



## Bleizange (3. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Da werden Rollen für ~60€ verkauft, die eigentlich nichts anderes sind wie die für 40€, die haben nur eine andere Farbe.
> 
> ...




Du meinst bestimmt die große japanische Firma mit dem S. Die machen das so.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*

Bei manchen Wobblern oder Gummifischen isses IMO auch so.

Die scheinen ebenfalls mitunter aus genau derselben Maschine zu laufen.

Das sind dann in solchen Fällen einfach OEM-Teile, die dann halt entsprechend gelabelt (und verschieden teuer verkauft) werden.

Wie Lebensmittel, die einmal als No-Name-Discounterware und einmal unterm bekannten Markennamen unters Volk gebracht werden.

Die unterscheiden sich auch nur durch Verpackung und Bezeichnung (und natürlich den Preis) - drin ist jeweils genau dasselbe.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. November 2015)

*AW: Eigentlich werden wir richtig beschissen!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei manchen Wobblern oder Gummifischen isses IMO auch so.
> 
> Die scheinen ebenfalls mitunter aus genau derselben Maschine zu laufen.
> 
> ...



Nein, das IST so!!! Wir haben unsere "Taipan" Wobbler die defakto vom gleichen Hersteller kommen wie die oft wesentlich teueren "Originale". (Wobei man da ja nicht von einem "Original" sprechen kann...

Da ist bis auf die Farbe und die Haken alles gleich, auch das Innenleben. 
Wir haben VMC Haken drauf, das teure Original hat auch einen Haken drann. Aber von welcher Firma?


----------

